

ZorinOS 10 ReleasedAtypical Design and Nice Effects in Ubuntu-Based Distro - chris_larsson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0ex176JySU

======
Zekio
Damn, that is a pretty OS, will probably appeal to a lot of windows users with
that start menu :)

Edit: making a live USB of it, too tempting with those visuals :)

Edit: or maybe not, since I'm not really into paying for Linux

